# xorg ( i810 ) wide screen configurazione [solved][risolto]

## blackout314

salve gente 

ho letto spesso il forum di gentoo italia apprezzando molto l'animo che lo muove e che rende la comunita di gentoo unica nel suo genere

sono da piu di un anno un gentoo-user soddisfatto, un mio amico mi ha aiutato nell'installazione di gentoo stessa nel portatile (dove lavoro/studio/navigo) e non ho mai riscontrato problemi o altro!

ma ce una cosa che ho deciso di sistemare,

siccome ho un portatile widescreen non sono riuscito a sistemare la giusta risoluzione.. ho cercato di aggiungere in xorg.conf a mano la risoluzione corretta, che non viene presa

non essendo un esperto conoscitore di sistemi (so giusto quello che necessita di esser conosciuto) volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi poteva aiutarmi in merito... (uso XFCE come window manager)

ho gia cercato nel forum (prima di postare) "xfce wide screen configurazione" o delle varianti simili, ma senza trovare risultati quindi ho deciso .. ahime di disturbare la quiete pubblica registrandomi e chiedendo aiuto a voi  :Smile: 

vi ringrazio anzitempo e lunga vita a Gentoo (prima ero un "debianista")Last edited by blackout314 on Sat May 13, 2006 8:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## u238

ciao e inanzitutto benvenuto  :Smile: 

..per quanto riguarda il widescreen, devi solo impostare in modo corretto il file xorg.conf. quindi non cercare xfce widescreen, ma xorg.conf. Quando avrai configurato quello a dovere xfce funzionerà di conseguenza  :Wink: 

..la configurazione di xorg.conf è stata documentata praticamente dappertutto, e dipende dalla scheda video, risoluzione, ecc ecc.

Se ci dici la scheda e la risoluzione desiderata forse ti possiamo aiutare.. cmq se hai una nvidia e hai la risoluzione 1280x800 e usi i driver propietari nvidia puoi personalizzarti il file xorg.conf che ho pubblicato qui:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Configurazione_completa_di_laptop_Asus_serie_A6KM

----------

## blackout314

grazie per la risposta..

non e' una nvidia, ma una scheda integrata ...

il problema e' che ho gia messo mano a xorg.conf, e lo ho pure autogenerato.. ma non ne vuol sapere affatto  :Neutral: 

questo e' il mio chipset

 *Quote:*   

> blackout@FireBlade ~ $ dmesg | grep 855
> 
> agpgart: Detected an Intel 855 Chipset.
> 
> [drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
> ...

 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi pare che quel chipset necessiti di una patch apposita al bios... ora io non ho quel chipset ma so che se cerchi in rete trovi sicuramente qualcosa

----------

## blackout314

essi ho cercato su zio google

ma non ho trovato nulla.. forse cerco male io

provero con "intel 855 patch gentoo"

 :Crying or Very sad:  speriamo

----------

## blackout314

allora ligio al dovere.. ho trovato questo qua

ftp://aiedownload.intel.com/df-support/9722/ENG/readme.txt

scaricando 

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&ProductID=922&DwnldID=9722&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng

questo driver qua

ora non so... dite che lo devo provare? ce il rischio che faccia danni? (non so dopo come potervi porre rimedio.. se ci riesco intendo)

----------

## blackout314

gente ho bisogno di voi piu che mai

seguendo questo "manuale"

http://www.capponcino.it/alessio/linux_on_joybook-S53/index.html#xorg

ho installato l'ultimo snapshot del i915

ma durante l'installazione qualcosa deve esser andata storta.. infatti il modulo viene tolto ma non viene installato

preso dal panico ho ri-emergiato x.org che ha scaricato e installato 2 patch

ho ricompilato il kernel con i moduli i810 e i915 come moduli

ma non funziona PIU NULLA!

mi da errore

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) module ABI minor version ( is newer than the server's version (7)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
> 
> (EE) No drivers available.
> ...

 

sia che esegua  *Quote:*   

> modprobe i810 
> 
> modprobe i915

 

non ce verso di far andare X.org, mi da sempre lo stesso errore

ho dovuto (con fatica xke nn sono pratico) far partire il tutto con la VESA e un nuovo file xorg.conf

ma ovviamente non e' la soluzione giusta

se potete aiutatemi

----------

## blackout314

ho letto che installando  da xorg 6.8.99 in su il supporto per i810 migliora e posso utilizzare la risoluzione 1278x800.. ma e' maskerato e ho dovuto smascherare decine di ebuild (e ancora ce ne erano altri da smascherare) 

non so .. ditemi voi.. lo sapevo che non dovevo toccare nulla   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

fermo!!!

lascia perdere manualil non ufficiali e chiunque ti dica di installare snapshots o versioni instabili dei pacchetti, a meno che tu non voglia fare più danni che altro.

se vuoi usare un monitor wide screen devi passare alla scheda dei parametri che non conosce, dato che di solito lei dovrebbe funzionare alle risoluzioni standard.

supponiamo che tu voglia lavorare a 1280x768. cerca su google questa roba: xorg.conf i810 Modeline 1280x768

troverai una riga da aggiungere al file che sistemerà tutto.

io ho un chipset i810 che uso a quella risoluzione e funziona benissimo, senza che abbia mai dovuto mettere mano a snapshots o installare persioni instabili di nessun pacchetto.

ovviamente devi tornare indietro e dimenticare quella versione snapshot di i915. basta che reinstalli il pacchetto che hai modificato.

cancella i sorgenti del kernel, installa e compila dei nuovi gentoo-sources, e poi fai lo stesso con X11

----------

## blackout314

k.gothmog

ho scoperto che era la versione datata di xorg che non faceva andare nulla ... avevo fatto "bene" installando gli ultimi driver

pero avevo gli ultimi driver e il server "vecchio" (6.8.2)

ho seguito queste istruzioni

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Download#head-ecc2e81644411c145ce0e78cbb89b8a6daaf2f40

e adesso la risoluzione mi va in maniera corretta e ottimale

e adesso quando guardo un video lo spreco di CPU e' corretto (accellerazione mi pare usata correttamente)

----------

## blackout314

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> fermo!!!
> 
> lascia perdere manualil non ufficiali e chiunque ti dica di installare snapshots o versioni instabili dei pacchetti, a meno che tu non voglia fare più danni che altro.
> 
> se vuoi usare un monitor wide screen devi passare alla scheda dei parametri che non conosce, dato che di solito lei dovrebbe funzionare alle risoluzioni standard.
> ...

 

avevo gia provato con la modeline 

avevo gia provato 12-13 xorg.conf diversi... era proprio xorg che non supportava quella "definizione" per i810 (chipset di merda) ..

ps: intel merda

----------

## .:chrome:.

però quello che scrivi è molto strano

con il chipset i810 non ci sono driver da scaricare. funziona benissimo con i driver open

ti garantisco che quel chipset funziona ovunque, anche sui tostapane, e non ha bisogno di nessun accorgimento

----------

## blackout314

non e' quello che e' capitato a me

io ho un widescreen e non cera verso di farlo andare a 1268x768.. manco a pagar oro e siccome... sono un coder HTML/PHP... mi occorreva veder bene i layout che realizzavo 

alla fine non ho resistito e ci ho provato e dopo una notte insonne (non tutta) c sono riuscito

ah mi sono scordato, che dopo ho applicato la patch 915resolution (ovviamente)  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ok. ti stavo solo dicendo che è molto strano perché quel chipset lo uso anche io e di solito funziona bene a qualunque risoluzione widescreen o no senza bisogno di nessuna patch. tutto qui

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ti garantisco che quel chipset funziona ovunque, anche sui tostapane, e non ha bisogno di nessun accorgimento

 

Boh sapevo che su alcuni portatili (dell ad esempio) il bios della scheda era buggato (compilato per windows) e che c'era una patch idiota (che veniva caricata all'avvio e funzionava al posto del bios della scheda... un po' come l'override delle tabelle dstd dell'acpi) che risolveva il problema...

Niente di complicato comunque...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si se non sbaglio e' una patch per abilitare la risoluzione 1440x1050 che altrimenti non funzionerebbe con codesto chipset... ma che io sappia e' una patch per il framebuffer non per Xorg...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Si se non sbaglio e' una patch per abilitare la risoluzione 1440x1050 che altrimenti non funzionerebbe con codesto chipset... ma che io sappia e' una patch per il framebuffer non per Xorg...

 

No no, chiariamo...è una patch per (in realtà un programmino che modifica) il VBIOS di questa scheda (del cazzo...IMHO) e serve principalmente (se non esclusivamente) per avere la risoluzione di 1400x1050 sotto X (1440 != 1400   :Wink:  )...su alcune accoppiate schede/monitor serve anche per risoluzioni maggiori...

Inoltre, quando ho installato io gentoo era un programmino che dovevi mettere in local.start per farlo partire ad ogni avvio, ora è stato introdotto in portage, quindi basta metterlo nel runlevel "default"...

Spero di aver contribuito a chiarire le idee   :Very Happy: 

----------

